# Black noses in White Shepherds



## grmnshprdfn

*Black noses in White Shepherds*

I have heard in the past that a solid black nose in a white shepherd is more desirable than any other color, such as brown or pink. I was talking to a friend last night who has a white shepherd just as I do. Her shepherd's nose started out black, but now at 2 yrs. old, it is pink. My dogs nose is still black, but he's less than a year old. Our dogs are not related. So, we were wondering...is my puppy's nose going to change colors too? Or will it stay black? And if it does change, does that change his quality as a wgsd?


----------



## Kendal22550

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

Ive heard the same thing.... Hannah's nose did the same thing. Her nose was solid black until she was a year to a year and a half. Now its 70% pink. Does this happen to all wgsds? Hannah wasnt a cheap pup!


----------



## grmnshprdfn

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

That's exactly what I was wondering...if it happens to all of them or not. I was pretty sure I had seen pictures of other adult wgds whose noses appeared to be black, but now I'm beginning to wonder. I also just adopted two adult wgds (less than a week ago) and I went out to examine their noses, and they are not pink, but not black either. They have a brown tint to them, especially on the very top of the nose. I'm hoping someone with more experience with wgds will pitch in and educate us.


----------



## Kendal22550

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

Ill try to track down a pic of hannahs nose later..... Its kinda pink kinda black, it fades. 

Anyone out there know??


----------



## Ceph

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

With white shepherds good pigment is desired - occasionally you will get dogs with snow nose - and that is okay, but a fully black nose is more desired tha that - and usually it is even better when the white extends all the way up the nose.

However - Liver and Blue noses are a DQ with most white shepherds and white GSDs. (however...I have never actually seen a liver or blue nosed white )

Pretty much all the standards like as much black pigment as you can get (the ears, eyes, nose, lips, pads and nails). This is my girl - and she is a pretty good example of excellent pigment.










Here is an example of a snow nose : 









(this picture isnt great - but on the nose you can see the black pigment is somewhat faded.

here's another of faded pigment / snow nose : 









With snow nose it become very black again in the summer, and pales out in the winter

With dogs with actual faded pigment that is not prefered over dogs with good pigment. With dogs who are missing black over the majority of their nose or their whole nose, that is a DQ...having a really pink nose is usually not well liked either.

Once I get back home (I am at Newark Liberty International right now) I have a picture of a dog with severe snow nose (in switzerland I am fairly certain as bad as she has it it is a breeding dq).

Hope that helps









~Cate


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

From talking to my breeder who has some whites, she said the darker pigment is preferred...the darker pigment referring to a black nose, and I think she said around the eyes. She has older whites with dark noses and 'eyeliner'. 
Rosa
I should add that this is what she breeds for, it has nothing to do with the quality of the dog.


----------



## Cicada

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

Benny's parents (if I remember right) had dark noses. I can't remember if they were just brown or actually black.








He was the only one in the litter with a 100% black nose, though.


----------



## Veggie

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

Very interesting, thanks for the info!


----------



## Marshmallows

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

yes one of the mysteries of white German Shepherds. Why do their noses lighten up? My boy Axson's noses is solid black most of the year but lighten up some during the winter. The best explanation I have read is that it is related to sun exposer. Here are a couple of links to the white Shepherd Genetic project on this subject.

http://www.wsgenetics.info/snow_nose3.htm

http://www.wsgenetics.info/snow_nose4.htm


----------



## grmnshprdfn

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

Here are pictures of my dogs:The first one is of my boy Trophy. The other two dogs are actually his parent dogs that we just adopted. You may not be able to tell, but their noses have a brown tint to them, so I was wondering if Trophy's nose will end up like theirs, since he is their son? Sorry for the poor pictures. They're all I could come up with at the moment.


----------



## Heather

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

I would say it's highly likely that your pup's nose will lighten uip if neither parent has a black nose. Not to worry... nose pigment has nothing to do with scenting ability.


----------



## Chris Wild

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

Dark pigment is always preferred, regardless of the color of the dog. The leather (nose, eye rims, foot pads) are supposed to be black. Lighter brownish or pinkish or mottled leather can be found in any colored GSD, though it is far more common in whites than in any other color. It is undesirable under the standard, and can be more prone to sunburn, but has no affects on general health or scenting ability.


----------



## Dogtired425

*Re: Black noses in White Shepherds*

It is pretty common for a WGSDs nose pigment to fade.
The dark rich black pigment is preferred. However, it doesn't affect the health of the dog at all. I think it is mostly due to genetics whether or not the nose will fade. My Sassy has a very pink nose. Zehra and Ruger have black noses. They are 4 and 5 years old. Sassy's nose started fading when she was about a year old. She will be 12 in Feb. Her health has not been effected at all by her pink nose!








Alot of breeders will breed for good pigment. Mostly for the show ring. Ruger and Zehra both come from show lines. 
Here is a picture of the three of them together. You can really
see the difference. They are all my babies and I love them...no matter what color their noses are! 









Gina, your dogs are beautiful!!! How lucky you are to get
Trophy's mom and dad too!!!


----------



## Radena Winsbury

White german shepherd. What can I look for in/on the "pup" to avoid picking one thats nose will turn pink. Thank you, Radena


----------

